# I need wiring help - frustrated



## wdj314159 (Nov 22, 2009)

I am relatively new to HO and I'm setting up a larger layout for seasonal use (winter only).

I can't figure out the wiring for my layout - where to put the insulated joiners and the reverse loop module(s).

I attached my layout diagram - it is Atlas HO-12 in their beginner's book with a few modifications.

Right now I put insulators at points X and Y and a reverse loop module (MRC brand) at point X. The locomotive stalls every time it crosses point X.

Where am I going wrong?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dozer (Jan 2, 2010)

Well, you have many areas where there's a short. Everywhere you have a switch, you have a potential for a short. With your design you need to isolate before and after each switch plus you need to put a double throw switch in (if using dc not dcc) that will swap polarity after your train leaves each switch.


----------



## dozer (Jan 2, 2010)

I highly recommend going to the www.nmra.org website and reading the area about beginners wiring.


----------



## wdj314159 (Nov 22, 2009)

Thanks for your thoughts. I am wiring for DCC and I have read the NMRA info (which I find somewhat cryptic in how it's written). My understanding is that DCC wiring is much simpler and does not require all the "blocks" and DPDT switches. I am using Atlas "DCC-ready" switches. So, this should be pretty easy but I can't make it work.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

You have a polarity control problem that you don't understand and I'll try to help simplify it a bit.True that DCC doesn't require block control but it still needs polarity control wherever you have a return loop,a couple of wich you have in your intended plan.

There are different ways to identify tracks (either north/south,right/left,colour keyed or else) but you need to do so to understand what you're doing.Personally I use short lengths of masking tape that I stick on one of the tracks every few inches so that I can identify it easily.Doing this will allow you to see where this identified track butts against the unidentified tracks...these are your shorts...and are the areas you'll need to have polarity control of some sort,wether manual switches or automatic reversers.


----------

